# Router bits don't fit? Sorry, I'm new.



## Synapse (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi, I'm trying to get my foot in woodworking, and I got a router for Christmas and I've already thought out my first big project using it, and I went out and bought myself some bits, two that are for 1/2" collets (is that the correct term for the thing that holds the bit in place?) and one that is for 1/4" collets.

My Skil comes with a 1/2" collet and a 1/4" adapter sleve, but none of my bits, not even the adapter sleve that it came with, fit. The collet tapers near the top and it tapers just a tad too much to the point that I can't get my bit in. Yes, I'm loosening the collet nut, I even took it off, but still no luck. What am I doing wrong or is this a factory defect?

Sorry if this is a stupid question, I'm new at this! I've used a router before, but my shop teacher always changed the bit for us.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

"Collets" is the correct term. Not sure that I can give ya the correct advice at correcting the problem. You may try light sanding of the shafts of the bits, there may be a "burr" preventing them from fitting correctly, and or, try prying the collect tapers open with a small screwdriver. So long as the collect will still fasten to the router, it will still tighten itself onto the shafts of the bits.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Synapse said:


> Hi, I'm trying to get my foot in woodworking, and I got a router for Christmas and I've already thought out my first big project using it, and I went out and bought myself some bits, two that are for 1/2" collets (is that the correct term for the thing that holds the bit in place?) and one that is for 1/4" collets.
> 
> My Skil comes with a 1/2" collet and a 1/4" adapter sleve, but none of my bits, not even the adapter sleve that it came with, fit. The collet tapers near the top and it tapers just a tad too much to the point that I can't get my bit in. Yes, I'm loosening the collet nut, I even took it off, but still no luck. What am I doing wrong or is this a factory defect?
> 
> Sorry if this is a stupid question, I'm new at this! I've used a router before, but my shop teacher always changed the bit for us.


When you removed the collet nu and the collet did you insert the collet into the nut before screwing into position If not that may be your problem.
So remove both and fix them together before screwing the nut in position
Tom


----------



## Synapse (Jan 5, 2006)

The collet doesn't seem to want to come out. The only thing that I can think to do is to loosen the collet nut, but there doesn't seem to be a way to loosen the actual collet, it's stuck firmly in the piston (I guess- if that's what you were refering to, Tom)


----------



## kwomack (Dec 23, 2005)

*I had a similar problem*

My wife bought me a router and I was unable to get the collet out of the shaft. I took the collet nut completely off and with a small flat blade screwdriver and hammer GENTLY tapped the side of the collet and it came out of the shaft. I put it all back together with a straight bit, routed a piece and when I tried to change the bit it was stuck again. Nothing I tried would get it out. Needless to say the router with bit still in it went back to Lowes and I bought a Porter Cable. Not sure if I can say what brand it was (starts with H) but the new Porter Cable has had no problems. 

KenW


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: If none of the bits fit, I would take the router back to the store and get a new one.
Take some of the bits with you and show it to them. It might be a good idea to get a different brand router, it may cost a little more but a good router will last a long long time. Woodnut65


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Take the router back and ask the store to show you how it works? Sounds like a defect to me.


----------

